# Bareback As Toddy Explained



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

After seeing Toddy's vid I just had to revisit bareback with his set up






Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Very cool sir. Now why didn't I think of the 'O' rings hahaha. A brilliant touch which I now have on my own set up. Thanks for that.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Toddy said:


> Very cool sir. Now why didn't I think of the 'O' rings hahaha. A brilliant touch which I now have on my own set up. Thanks for that.


That's what its all about helping eachother progress forward in this hobby... I was fond of your set up, I can clamp them to my bug-out-bag,, I Just needed the tweek to aid in my fumbling hands.

Cheers

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice, but I was way more worried about your eye than your finger. Where's your safety glasses, man?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice, but I was way more worried about your eye than your finger. Where's your safety glasses, man?


I only where them when making/testing band sets.....

When I went out there, I thought I was going to only be taking 3 shots. I normally wear them during my shooting sessions, which is longer than 5 minutes..... I know, I know... Excuses, excuses... It only takes one snap to cause damage...

I will try to be more careful next time...

LGD


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thats pretty smart


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Great vid LGD! I think I have to look in my dads climbing equipment if there are some karabiners left. By the way, what happened to your thumb? Did a gobstopper do this?








Cheers, Simon


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Gardengroove said:


> Great vid LGD! I think I have to look in my dads climbing equipment if there are some karabiners left. By the way, what happened to your thumb? Did a gobstopper do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Ha no not this time







. If you see, in most of my close up vids my dang left thumbnail is almost always bruised. Only one time it was caused by a slingshot, and that was with the dankung "Snail" and original short tubes ( I hate the tube sets dankung provides with their slingshots). All other times is just carelessness at work, that thumb is a jam magnet.

LGD


----------

